# pics of your toys



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Figure some of you peeps have some nice toys. Cars, bikes, dildos, or whatever.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2012)

Hopefully getting this to carry in a few weeks.


----------



## Goinplatinum (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm just waiting for someone to get the wrong idea and post a double sided dildo :-D


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol I'm gonna post my bike


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2012)

brother Herm,if i can figure out Photobucket,i will post all of my musical equipment,all my Marshalls and Les Pauls


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice I'm trying to post my bikes but shit is being gay


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

my old bike and me bein dumb


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 16, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> View attachment 64
> View attachment 64
> 
> 
> ...



I watched a guy do that forever on the freeway one day and it made me so fucking nervous! Like the bike babe!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is my 11 sec POS.  love and hate it


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2012)

hoping for 10's this season.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice ride bro. Thanks Jen. I don't do it anymore. Lol i have a video of me doing it on the highway I will post. Lol


----------



## PFM (Apr 16, 2012)

Won't let me upload a pic.

This is some fucking BS man!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Dude Mike I miss u dude. Wtf man that's poop.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 16, 2012)

This is my very first boat..shitty ass pics. It was a 24' monterey with a toilet I wouldnt let anyone use


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

That's sick where i live were surrounded by rivers. Boating is sweet


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 16, 2012)

deleted

ok lets see if photobucket worked...

here is my gixxer...this is my fourth bike


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 16, 2012)

deleted

here is my new boat....I will need to find some better pics but you get the idea


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 16, 2012)

deleted

Here is my new truck on 24s....my graduation present from my wife lol 

and yes its the same exact color and style as my old truck only this one is brand new


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 16, 2012)

deleted

and this is what Solid Snake is going to do with me this summer!!!

ps...if you count 4 boats down...the blue one with the blue top...you can see my wife laying on the sunpad hammered hahaha

I will get a video up of them drunk dancing..


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 16, 2012)

did anyone notice the name of my first boat? WAKE N BAKE!!!

that was a bad idea...drew alot of attention from the marijuana community


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Hahaha. My gixxer was a 1000. That was two years ago. I had a zx-10 last year I'm trying to add pics. I had a zx-7r as well. That was a 2001.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont know how you went from a suzuki to a pos kawasaki lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont know how to post a video from photobucket lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

How did all my stuff get deleted?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

I posted pics n a video.  No the video didn't work


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 17, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> How did all my stuff get deleted?



ya copywrite infringment is a serious crime...no cut and paste allowed herm


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol shut up Bitch!!  I'll post em again.


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 18, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> and this is what Solid Snake is going to do with me this summer!!!
> 
> ps...if you count 4 boats down...the blue one with the blue top...you can see my wife laying on the sunpad hammered hahaha
> 
> I will get a video up of them drunk dancing..



Just let me know when


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh and we can't go anywhere while you're on tren and I'm on nothing...so you're just going to have to stay off cycle for another 3-4 months


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 18, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> ok lets see if photobucket worked...
> 
> here is my gixxer...this is my fourth bike


 


Cobra Strike said:


> here is my new boat....I will need to find some better pics but you get the idea


very nice Cobra....love the bike



Solid Snake said:


> Oh and we can't go anywhere while you're on tren and I'm on nothing...so you're just going to have to stay off cycle for another 3-4 months


LMAO so true Snake


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 18, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Just let me know when



Then summer will be over SS!!! Dont worry your lean enough to look like a god at the lake!! Leaner than I am for sure

thanks bullseye


----------



## PFM (Apr 18, 2012)

Newest toy Baretta .40


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 18, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Then summer will be over SS!!! Dont worry your lean enough to look like a god at the lake!! Leaner than I am for sure
> 
> thanks bullseye



youll just have to give me like a weeks heads up so I can cut out carbs and look dry.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2012)

I dk ss is a big man. Lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 19, 2012)

before i started lifting weights lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice guitars brother.  Also nice shorts!!! Lol jk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 19, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Nice guitars brother.  Also nice shorts!!! Lol jk


thanks bud.....had to mortgage the house to buy all tha stuff......yea i thought i would throw in the shorts so everyone would get a laugh,that picture was taken 10 years ago,i didnt know what a weight was then


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol ya you looked skinny.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 19, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Lol ya you looked skinny.


i was,bad skinny


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 19, 2012)

How do you resize pics to smaller sizes. It wont let me upload my pics of my guns


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 19, 2012)

here are my babies 
View attachment 74


----------



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2012)

Loving that Springfield. Extended mag too. What is it a 9?


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 19, 2012)

its a 40 and its the 3.8 inch barrel and my ar15 isnt exactly legal. its got a 10 inch barrel and im working on a guy that works in a custom shop that does fully auto ar's but it wont have papers and its gonna be under the table lol. I'm trying to get an ak 47 too . Drag those bitches through dirt water snow whatever and they still shoot


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)

http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n612/bigherm2121/?action=view&current=VIDEO0018.mp4 


See if this works


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)

..............................


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 19, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> its a 40 and its the 3.8 inch barrel and my ar15 isnt exactly legal. its got a 10 inch barrel and im working on a guy that works in a custom shop that does fully auto ar's but it wont have papers and its gonna be under the table lol. I'm trying to get an ak 47 too . Drag those bitches through dirt water snow whatever and they still shoot



im sure youre aware of bump fire stocks but if you are not you could always look into that for the full auto feel. Ive shot an ak 47 and ar15 with those stocks. its hard to shoot with the raging erection i get while blasting away targets. 

Ive also got a springfield xd. mine is a 5" 45. i might look into a 9 or 40 just to save on ammo.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)

I love my xd.   Mines is a 40


----------



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> its a 40 and its the 3.8 inch barrel and my ar15 isnt exactly legal. its got a 10 inch barrel and im working on a guy that works in a custom shop that does fully auto ar's but it wont have papers and its gonna be under the table lol. I'm trying to get an ak 47 too . Drag those bitches through dirt water snow whatever and they still shoot



What price range you looking for? I can get you some. I can order it and have it shipped to your local FFL dealer. You just pay me...it'll probably be cheaper than you can find anywhere else. Brand new too.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 20, 2012)

Herm is that your boyfriend on the back of the bike grabbing your ass? LOL


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 20, 2012)

lol  hhaaa funny


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Herm is that your boyfriend on the back of the bike grabbing your ass? LOL



lol. I thought that was Herm


----------



## Hurt (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha Herm are you the grabber or the grabbee?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 20, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Herm is that your boyfriend on the back of the bike grabbing your ass? LOL


i would say so lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 20, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


>



your really asking for it with this one....


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Georgia..... Anywhere from 600-800. Alot of shit isnt cheap where i am because its a joke commonwealth state. I'm only 3 states from you


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 20, 2012)

Me to 87!!! Fuck all you guys then


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Georgia..... Anywhere from 600-800. Alot of shit isnt cheap where i am because its a joke commonwealth state. I'm only 3 states from you



I can do you one for $550 brand new. I will have it shipped to your local FFL. I just need a copy of their FFL license & their address.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 20, 2012)

Gotta love ffl that's how I GOT my Kimber 1911 and my armalite ar. A lot cheaper then gander mountain!!! Lol. 556 baby. I was gonna get a 7.62 but ammo is so expensive so fuck that. Same with .45. I don't even.wanna shoot my Kimber. Lol I love that xd .40


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

You can get 1,000+ rounds of 7.62x39mm ammo for around $200


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 20, 2012)

Ya i have an AK as well. Lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is my toys


----------



## Georgia (Apr 24, 2012)

And you're in Savannah LuLu? Any better pics? I might want to buy some if you're selling!


----------



## cokezero (Apr 24, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Here is my toys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are my hero!!


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 24, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


>


The guy on the back looks cute herm.

Otherwise nice bike


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn lulu u got some shit


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 24, 2012)

My xd


----------

